# After the Hunt Taxidermy



## BoonDog

Anyone ever use Pat over at After the Hunt Taxidermy? He's out of Smith's Creek, over by 32 mile and Gratiot. Any customers or experiences would be appreciated. Thanks!

BD


----------



## Big Wolf

Pat is a Great guy and I have had several deer mounts and ducks and turkey mounts done buy him as well! What can I say ,You will be hard pressed to find a better taxidermist -(artist) !His work is superb and competition worthy! (ITS WORTH THE MONEY IF YOU WANT YOUR TROPHIES TO LOOK LIKE THEY ARE GOING TO WALK AWAY AND LAST A LIFETIME ) BESIDES HE A STRAIGHT UP HONEST GUY ! I WOULD TRUST HIM WITH THE CARE OF MY CHILDREN! AND THAT SAYS ALOT MY FRIEND!!!!! I AM SURE YOU WILL BE VERY VERY SATISFIED THINK ABOUT THIS FOR A MOMENT-- A hunter will spend thousands of dollars on equipment and hunting trips ,SPEND THE MONEY FOR A SUPERIOR TAXIDERMY JOB! DON'T KID YOURSELF CHEAPER AND FASTER WON'T GET YOU A GREAT MOUNT ! HIS TURN AROUND TIME IS ABOUT AVERAGE IF NOT SOONER and HIS WORK IS SECOND TO NONE IN MY OPINION! I hope this helps you out,Big Wolf


----------



## gunner7848

I used Pat and have refereed him to many friends. I have had a goose, brant, old squaw, black duck, ringneck and canvasback done by him and he is up there with the great taxidermist. He is at Waddams and Jager rd west of I-94


----------



## Paul Thompson

Big Wolf said:


> Pat is a Great guy and I have had several deer mounts and ducks and turkey mounts done buy him as well! What can I say ,You will be hard pressed to find a better taxidermist -(artist) !His work is superb and competition worthy! (ITS WORTH THE MONEY IF YOU WANT YOUR TROPHIES TO LOOK LIKE THEY ARE GOING TO WALK AWAY AND LAST A LIFETIME ) BESIDES HE A STRAIGHT UP HONEST GUY ! I WOULD TRUST HIM WITH THE CARE OF MY CHILDREN! AND THAT SAYS ALOT MY FRIEND!!!!! I AM SURE YOU WILL BE VERY VERY SATISFIED THINK ABOUT THIS FOR A MOMENT-- A hunter will spend thousands of dollars on equipment and hunting trips ,SPEND THE MONEY FOR A SUPERIOR TAXIDERMY JOB! DON'T KID YOURSELF CHEAPER AND FASTER WON'T GET YOU A GREAT MOUNT ! HIS TURN AROUND TIME IS ABOUT AVERAGE IF NOT SOONER and HIS WORK IS SECOND TO NONE IN MY OPINION! I hope this helps you out,Big Wolf


First post?? Is this you Pat?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

He's such a great guy that if I'd were queer I'd try to turn him to our side!

(sounds like he's got a happy client there. lol!)


----------



## bowtech12

I have used him before and was not very happy at all,with the work he did on a pheasant that i had him do..


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

I know this might not matter to a lot of you guys, but every now and then we have an off day too. It's hard to judge a guy on just one mount.


----------



## Brian Jones

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> I know this might not matter to a lot of you guys, but every now and then we have an off day too. It's hard to judge a guy on just one mount.


 Especially on birds(for me)


----------



## bowtech12

Brian Jones said:


> Especially on birds(for me)


 That is true._ never have used him for anything. _


----------



## ghostdog524

I have used Pat for all the mounts I have in my house and they are all excellent and life like. Deer, Ducks, Goose, Turkey, Pheasants, Squirrels, Crow. All top notch work.


----------



## plugjerker

I can only speak for his bucks,he does a great job on deer.fast turnaround time,no B.S. price is fair or better than fair,work is great(ive got a few crappy mounts,not from him)My next deer will go to pat.Most importantly is so far no B.S.


----------



## det07

He has done three shoulder mounts for me and I have been happy with his work. Alot of my co-workers use him also. He has always answered my phone calls and made himself available to pick up or drop off animals even after hours. I have been using him for approx 5 years.


----------



## willy05

No pics of his work from anyone ?


----------



## det07




----------



## plugjerker

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## buckhuntin

I've been using pat for the last five years and have no complaints at all. He does great work and is also customer friendly. Here are a few pics and I have a deer and elk in the freezer waiting to go to him.
The last pic with the three,pat did the middle one.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## huntergirl200

Pat is a great guy and does extremely high-quality work. I've never gone anywhere else for mounts, and i never will. I've had 3deer, 2 turkeys, a black bear, a bobcat, a squirrel, a fox and a coyote, and they are amazingly lifelike. they look like they are about to get up and walk away. it will be hard for you to find a better taxidermist.:lol:


----------



## dsconnell

left a message on his contact us page of his site several days ago and left a voicemail for him yesterday. No return call or email..


----------



## dsconnell

He called me today and we chatted a while - Seemed like a ver nice guy.. Sends his heads to Cally Morris to freeze dry and paint and from what I know Cally is one of the worlds best if not the best. 

Work looks good..


----------

